# Про 2005.0

## drolyk

Народ какие отличия LiveCD 2005.0 от 2004.3 кроме ядра 2.6 ? Мне интересно что именно изменилось  :Wink: 

Всем спасибо

----------

## viy

Картинки глюкавые...

----------

## Sparky

 *drolyk wrote:*   

> Народ какие отличия LiveCD 2005.0 от 2004.3 кроме ядра 2.6 ? Мне интересно что именно изменилось 
> 
> Всем спасибо

 

 по дефолту udev используется например....

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

> Картинки глюкавые...

 

Где? а т оскачал себе вчера сабж и думаю ставить или остатся на мандраке?

 *Quote:*   

>  по дефолту udev используется например....

 

а можно как для идиота обьяснить?

----------

## kon

Объяснять что либо для идиотов, дело заведомо бесперспективное.

----------

## YD

Блин, где логика  ставить с LiveCD, имея работающую Linux систему.

----------

## Sparky

 *YD wrote:*   

> Блин, где логика  ставить с LiveCD, имея работающую Linux систему.

 

 Темболее если это gentoo - достаточно просто симлинк на нужный профиль сделать  :Cool: 

----------

## ironwit

2kon

Вас туда же...

Для всех. Ситуация такова.

скачал  install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso. Есть винт 40 гб. На нем три раздела сделанные партишин мажиком. Все три примари. 

1 ~2,6 гб - ntfs

2 ~32 гб ntfs

3 ~5 гб ext3

3 делал уже fdisk из генту.

Гружусь с лазерного диска, все хорошо. Пытаюсь сделать mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

выдает что либо /dev/hda3 уже подмонтирован либо /mnt/gentoo занят. В доке указано что монтировщик на ext3 может работать не очень верно, пробую так mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

Все равно ответ тот же.

Может ли кто чего посоветовать? Заранее спасибо.

----------

## viy

Партиция отформатированна? И именно в ext3 (пробуй mount -t ext2)?

Если нет важных данных, я бы попробовал переформатировать: mke2fs -j -m 1 /dev/hda3

Хм, вижу у тебя swap'а нет, я бы таки сделал...

----------

## ironwit

я ее делал так

fdisk - далее по инструкции

потом mke2fs -j /dev/hda3

потом пробовал моунт - не работает, ребут - моунт. Все равно не работает.

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Хм, вижу у тебя swap'а нет, я бы таки сделал...

 

насчет свопа.. так ли он нужен? мне в принципе под него 200-300 мб не жалко, но ХР СП2 на той же машине без свопа проблем не имеет.

----------

## viy

Э-э-э... Мы про linux говорим, я не знаю что и как там в XP...

А насчет не получается --- проверь вывод dmesg (самый конец), /var/log/messages. У тебя соотв. типы партиций в ядре имеются? Если это модуля, то попробуй их руками подгрузить.

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

> Э-э-э... Мы про linux говорим, я не знаю что и как там в XP...
> 
> А насчет не получается --- проверь вывод dmesg (самый конец), /var/log/messages. 

 ок, вечером посмотю. 

 *Quote:*   

>  У тебя соотв. типы партиций в ядре имеются? Если это модуля, то попробуй их руками подгрузить.

 

не знаю ((( А как эт проверить?  я просто только загрузился с этой самой исошки.... и пытаюсь установить генту.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ironwit wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   
> 
> Хм, вижу у тебя swap'а нет, я бы таки сделал... 
> 
> насчет свопа.. так ли он нужен? мне в принципе под него 200-300 мб не жалко, но ХР СП2 на той же машине без свопа проблем не имеет.

 

Не особо он и нужен если мозгов у железа хватает 

у меня 512 мозгов на тестовом сервере, крутится базы данных, апач и еще всего много + Х-ы , + постоянно что-то компилится, как сейчас к примеру и вот что имеем:

```
$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515604     493356      22248          0      35904     264712

-/+ buffers/cache:     192740     322864

Swap:       506036          0     506036
```

----------

## ironwit

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> как сейчас к примеру и вот что имеем: 

 

Спасибо, достаточно понятно  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Ну, у меня на рабочем DB сервере swap тоже не активно пользуется, однако в моменты всплеска иногда до пары сотен Mb кушается.

Впрочем -- хозяин барин.

----------

## ironwit

со свопом понятно  :Smile: 

А как проверить какие модули в ядре? чтобы проверить поддерживает ли он ext3? Спасибо )

----------

## viy

lsmod

cat /proc/filesystems

Также смотри вывод dmesg.

----------

## ironwit

спасибо, вечером проверю на дом. машине )))

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> спасибо, вечером проверю на дом. машине )))

 

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep EXT3

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

```

Возможно она у тебя модулем собрана, а не вкомпилена в ядро

----------

## ironwit

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *ironwit wrote:*   спасибо, вечером проверю на дом. машине ))) 
> 
> Возможно она у тебя модулем собрана, а не вкомпилена в ядро

 

Спасибо. Но, будут ли эти каталоги у меня на этом самом livecd с которого я пытаюсь установить генту?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ironwit wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*    *ironwit wrote:*   спасибо, вечером проверю на дом. машине ))) 
> 
> Возможно она у тебя модулем собрана, а не вкомпилена в ядро 
> 
> Спасибо. Но, будут ли эти каталоги у меня на этом самом livecd с которого я пытаюсь установить генту?

 

нет, на liveCD не будут, я как-то забыл, что ты с liveCD пытаешься ставить

----------

## ironwit

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> нет, на liveCD не будут, я как-то забыл, что ты с liveCD пытаешься ставить

 

дык чего тогда мне делать? попробовать другой тип ФС?

----------

## viy

zcat /proc/config.gz

На livecd поддержка ext3 однозначно есть!

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz
> 
> На livecd поддержка ext3 однозначно есть!

 

дык а что мне тогда делать? чего эта зараза не хочет монтировать? я ж не могу дальше продолжить установки...  :Sad: 

----------

## viy

Ты в логи смотрел? Тебе N раз уже сказали...

----------

## Jekpol

Попробуй сделать партицию с ext3 не primary, а logical ! Она у тебя станет hda5. И о каких здесь модулях здесь идет речь, если он с livecd грузится, там все по-максимуму грузится и поддерживаются наверное все файловые системы! Просто скорее всего не может увидеть партицию из-за большого размера партиций перед ней. Хотя такого не должно быть.

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ты в логи смотрел? Тебе N раз уже сказали...

 

логи буду смотреть вечером, а ща ищу еще варианты решения...

----------

## ironwit

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Попробуй сделать партицию с ext3 не primary, а logical ! Она у тебя станет hda5. И о каких здесь модулях здесь идет речь, если он с livecd грузится, там все по-максимуму грузится и поддерживаются наверное все файловые системы! Просто скорее всего не может увидеть партицию из-за большого размера партиций перед ней. Хотя такого не должно быть.

 

logical тоже кажется пробовал.. не уверен. Я тогда партишином ее перетяну в начало диска. Может тогда ей полегчает...  :Sad:  Но она тогда хотя бы подмонтировалась, если зависит от местополжения на диске...

----------

## Jekpol

После загрузки livecd превым делом запускаешь cfdisk и смотришь какие у тебя на самом деле разделы имеются, а то  часто бывает так, что созданное в PQ не монтируется в linux, и наоборот, созданное cfdisk, невозможно увидеть в виндах.

----------

## ironwit

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> После загрузки livecd превым делом запускаешь cfdisk и смотришь какие у тебя на самом деле разделы имеются, а то  часто бывает так, что созданное в PQ не монтируется в linux, и наоборот, созданное cfdisk, невозможно увидеть в виндах.

 

я пробовал df пускать, там вообще фигня была какая то.. но /dev/hda точно ничего не было. Спасибо, попробую и это.

----------

## Jekpol

Команда df показывает свободное место на смонтированных разделах, а т.к. раздел у тебя не монтировался, то он и не мог попасть в вывод команды df.

----------

## ironwit

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Команда df показывает свободное место на смонтированных разделах, а т.к. раздел у тебя не монтировался, то он и не мог попасть в вывод команды df.

 

Спасибо, кратко но емко )

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ironwit wrote:*   

>  *Jekpol wrote:*   Команда df показывает свободное место на смонтированных разделах, а т.к. раздел у тебя не монтировался, то он и не мог попасть в вывод команды df. 
> 
> Спасибо, кратко но емко )

 

попробуй сделать 

```
# fdisk -l
```

 и увидиш что там у тебя вот в таком виде :

```
# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30020272128 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3649 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              13          75      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              76         804     5855692+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4             805        3649    22852462+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 30.0 GB, 30060527616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3654 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb2              13          75      506047+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb3              76         804     5855692+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb4             805        3654    22892625   83  Linux
```

----------

## ironwit

2GreenDragon

Спасибо  :Smile: 

----------

## kagor

Народ, а что на юниверсал СиДи теперь только stage3 что ли?

----------

## viy

Н-да, судя по всему --- я тоже был не рад...

stage1 надо качать самому.

----------

## curbat

У меня тоже проблема с 2005.0.Gentoo ставил с 2004.0,время от времени обновлял менял симлинк make.profile

до 2004.3.Сейчас пытаюсь тоже сделать с 2005.0 даёт предупреждение красным цветом, что не все программы будут работать, и тд по английски.Почему,он ещё не стабилен?

----------

## lefsha

Так что проблема решена или как?

На самом деле, это почти стопроцентный случай когда

ext2 монтируется как ext3.

Имел возможность радоваться этому когда

форматил Memory Stick в vfat.

Ну а потом по наивности хотел его так же монтировать...

И был жутко удивлен подобным сообщением.

Оказалось, он форматировался как msdos

Осталось только развести руками...

----------

## kuk

Помогите пожалуйста... у меня раздел монтируется без поддержки dma.

Что делать?

----------

## ironwit

Отвечаю всем. Задача так и не решилась. Сделал на пробу два раздела на диске. FAT32 и ext3. Фат форматировал средствами винды, ни один ни творой не примонтировались. Хотя при монтировании дискеты никаких проблем не возникло вообще.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd syslog-ng[4731]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd syslog-ng[4731]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@nemo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 18 17:02:37 UTC 2005

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000df30000 (usable)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000000df30000 - 000000000df40000 (ACPI data)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000000df40000 - 000000000dff0000 (ACPI NVS)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000e000000 (reserved)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000ff7c0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd 0MB HIGHMEM available.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd 223MB LOWMEM available.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd On node 0 totalpages: 57136

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Normal zone: 53040 pages, LIFO batch:12

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd DMI 2.3 present.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f9e10

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x09000319 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0df30100

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x09000319 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0df30200

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x09000319 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0df30300

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x09000319 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0df40040

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: DSDT (v001  1OOXX 1OOXX001 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Processor #0 15:1 APIC version 20

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Allocating PCI resources starting at 0e000000 (gap: 0e000000:f17c0000)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Built 1 zonelists

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot vga=791 dokeymap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd fbsplash: silent

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd fbsplash: theme livecd-2005.0

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd __iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Initializing CPU#0

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Detected 1703.342 MHz processor.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Using tsc for high-res timesource

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Memory: 218888k/228544k available (2240k kernel code, 8996k reserved, 587k data, 1228k init, 0k highmem)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Calibrating delay loop... 3325.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=1662976)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU: After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz stepping 03

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 365.69 usecs.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Total of 1 processors activated (3325.95 BogoMIPS).

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd ..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd Brought up 1 CPUs

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd domain 0: span 01

Apr  4 19:06:07 livecd groups: 01

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd domain 1: span 01

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd groups: 01

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Freeing initrd memory: 2412k freed

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 16

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd EISA bus registered

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd PCI: Using configuration type 1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd pnp: PnP ACPI init

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd SCSI subsystem initialized

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ** so I can fix the driver.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd inotify device minor=63

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Initializing Cryptographic API

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xce880000, using 3072k, total 31680k

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=19

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7f24

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd io scheduler noop registered

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd io scheduler deadline registered

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Probing IDE interface ide0...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hda: SAMSUNG SP0411N, ATA DISK drive

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Probing IDE interface ide1...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hdc: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8524B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Probing IDE interface ide2...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Probing IDE interface ide3...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Probing IDE interface ide4...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Probing IDE interface ide5...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hda: 78242976 sectors (40060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hda: cache flushes supported

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 >

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 2

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 17

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Freeing unused kernel memory: 1228k freed

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd usbcore: registered new driver hub

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, pci mem 0xdffff800

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd USB Mass Storage support registered.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0xe400

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0xe480

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0xec00

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 15 Dec 2004

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd dm_snapshot: Unknown symbol dm_table_get_size

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd libata version 1.10 loaded.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Apr  4 19:06:08 livecd ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Apr  4 19:06:23 livecd Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

----------

## viy

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> Задача так и не решилась.

 

Дословно команды, которыми форматируешь и монтируешь приведи. А также вывод каждой из них.

----------

## GreenDragon

И всетаки хочется видеть вывод 

```
# fdisk -l
```

 Ибо  мелькнуло

```
Apr 4 19:06:08 livecd hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 >
```

а это говорит о том, что hda3 никакой у Вас не первичный раздел  :Smile:  следовательно монтировать Вам надо /dev/hda5

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ну, у меня на рабочем DB сервере swap тоже не активно пользуется, однако в моменты всплеска иногда до пары сотен Mb кушается.
> 
> Впрочем -- хозяин барин.

 

У меня свап тоже юзается на сервере с mysql, squid и системой квотирования для 6000 пользователей  при всем при том что там 1024 Мбт мозга - там действительно без него полная клямка  :Smile:  а для домашней машинки он практически не потребен при все том же наличии мозгов более 128 МБт, что на сегодняшний день уже как бы стандарт де-факто

----------

## viy

Ну да.

Однако размеры дисков сегодня уже не 4, и не 10 Gb, где-нить на 80 (и больше) предлагаются в той же стандартной поставке. И по мне так лучше потратить пару сотен метров на swap, чем обламываться в моменты, когда этого совсем не хочется. Даже на домашней машине.

----------

## ironwit

Каюсь... Задрался я с генту и установил себе ARK Linux ...

Все что надо есть, проблем не вижу. К мышке прикоснулся три раза, к клавишам ни разу. Все работает, все монтируется... Пока нашел только один минус который поправил, не в той кодироывке смонтировались вин разделы...

----------

## viy

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> Задрался я с генту и установил себе ARK Linux ...

 

ALT?

Все равно --- ну и на здоровье  :Wink: 

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *ironwit wrote:*   Задрался я с генту и установил себе ARK Linux ... 
> 
> ALT?
> 
> Все равно --- ну и на здоровье 

 

www.arklinux.org

----------

## ironwit

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> www.arklinux.org

 

угу, самое оно...

----------

## _Sir_

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> скачал  install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso. Есть винт 40 гб. На нем три раздела сделанные партишин мажиком. Все три примари. 
> 
> 1 ~2,6 гб - ntfs
> ...

 вместо этого мусора нужно привести выдачу

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

Partition Magic совсем не так заполняет таблицу разделов в МБР, как ты ожидаешь.

 *Quote:*   

> Гружусь с лазерного диска, все хорошо. Пытаюсь сделать mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> выдает что либо /dev/hda3 уже подмонтирован либо /mnt/gentoo занят. В доке указано что монтировщик на ext3 может работать не очень верно, пробую так mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> Все равно ответ тот же.
> ...

 

Сделать первичный раздел /boot, сделать расширенный раздел, и на нем разместить остальные партиция для gentoo, оттяпав перед этим у винды еще как минимум три гига. Для ньюби разделы swap /boot / /usr /var /home -- обязательны. Размеры примерно 25М /boot 150-300M / 5G /usr 3G /var /home что останется. 

Gentoo -- это (сюрприз?) система, в которой интенсивно используется компилятор и необходимо место для хранения исходных текстов. При сборке ОО требуется не менее 3Г /var при сборке KDE -- тоже приличное количество. Я ставил тестовую систему (первые несколько раз  :Smile:  на отдельном 20Г диске.

----------

## viy

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Для ньюби разделы swap /boot / /usr /var /home -- обязательны.

 

Это почему? Не факт, можно и на двух /boot + остальное (ну и swap конечно) баловаться. Хотя для рабочей системы я предпочитаю /home держать отдельно, чтобы можно было без полного бэкапа диска ОС переставить.

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> При сборке ОО требуется не менее 3Г /var при сборке KDE -- тоже приличное количество.

 

Не обязательно в /var, я, к примеру, /var/tmp делаю всегда симлинком на ../tmp. А для сборки больших пакетов временно меняю PORTAGE_TMPDIR на партицию с достаточным свободным местом, типа PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/tmp.

----------

## ironwit

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Сделать первичный раздел /boot, сделать расширенный раздел, и на нем разместить остальные партиция для gentoo, оттяпав перед этим у винды еще как минимум три гига. Для ньюби разделы swap /boot / /usr /var /home -- обязательны. Размеры примерно 25М /boot 150-300M / 5G /usr 3G /var /home что останется. 
> 
> Gentoo -- это (сюрприз?) система, в которой интенсивно используется компилятор и необходимо место для хранения исходных текстов. При сборке ОО требуется не менее 3Г /var при сборке KDE -- тоже приличное количество. Я ставил тестовую систему (первые несколько раз  на отдельном 20Г диске.

 

Спасибо за достаточно толковое пояснение. Я в общем то уже склоняюсь к мысли снести ХР и попробовать генту опять... Вот только наиграюсь с arklinux )))

----------

## sovchik

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> ..... Для ньюби разделы swap /boot / /usr /var /home -- обязательны. Размеры примерно 25М /boot 150-300M / 5G /usr 3G /var /home что останется.....

 

Это же дичайшее ИМХО. Кто как хочет, так пусть и делает.

Реально нужен только /boot отдельно от reiserfs и то, если поиграть с параметрами, то и его можно в общую кучу.

Про удобство, согласен с Viy - / в reiserfs , /boot в ext2  и /home отдельно (у меня в reiserfs). И это ИМХО.

p.s. разуметтся, везде нужен отдельный swap раздел

----------

## ironwit

Всем привет. Все таки arklinux мне не нравится..... Все еще не оставляю надежду уйти на генту. Что пробовал в выходные. Отрезал в начале диска 30 мб, сделал их ext2 по инструкции и попробовал смонтировать. Опять выдало туже ошибку что либо этот раздел занят либо уже смонтирован (см. раньше). Хотя дискета (1.44) монтируется без проблем... 

Подозрений 2.

1. монтировщик в генте не понимает формата или еще чего то от моего самсунгового винта на 40гб (хотя мандраке 9,2, arklinux, winxp, win98 ) видят его великолепно.

2. монтировщик в генте не понимает винтов с логическими разделами... 

Может ли кто чего сказать?

----------

## viy

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> Может ли кто чего сказать?

 

Запость вывод fstab -l.

Предьяви содержимое /etc/fstab и команды, которыми пытаешся смонтировать вручную!

Ты давно бьешся с какой-то непонятной проблемой, при этом на просьбы дословно показать настройки не реагируешь...

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *ironwit wrote:*   Может ли кто чего сказать? 
> 
> Запость вывод fstab -l.
> 
> Предьяви содержимое /etc/fstab и команды, которыми пытаешся смонтировать вручную!
> ...

 

да ничего там нет отличного от стандартного... я же все еще застрял на стадии загрузки с инсталляционного диска и попытки смонтировать раздел чтобы на него снапшот развернуть.

----------

## viy

Интересно, какой же все-таки стандартный вывод fstab -l. И какими такими стандартными командами монтирования ты пользуешся, так что у всех работает, а у тебя нет?!

Послушай, это уже не смешно. Запость дословно вывод fstab и команды mount, которую ты используешь. Потом и говорить будем.

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

> Интересно, какой же все-таки стандартный вывод fstab -l. И какими такими стандартными командами монтирования ты пользуешся, так что у всех работает, а у тебя нет?!
> 
> Послушай, это уже не смешно. Запость дословно вывод fstab и команды mount, которую ты используешь. Потом и говорить будем.

 

хм. Ок, сегодня вечером  сделаю...

тогда мне скажите - как вывод в консоль сохранить в файл а потом его запискать на флоппи?  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

К любой команде можно добавить " > <имя_файла>" для перенаправления ее stdout'а в файл. Можно использовать " 2> <имя файла>" (именно 2> ) для перенаправления stderr в другой файл. Оптимально: fstab -l 2>&1 > my.fstab.

Потом берешь любой fat32 флоп, делаешь:

```
modprobe floppy

mkdir -p /mnt/floppy

mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

cp my.fstab /mnt/floppy

umount /mnt/floppy
```

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> хм. Ок, сегодня вечером  сделаю...
> 
> тогда мне скажите - как вывод в консоль сохранить в файл а потом его запискать на флоппи? 

 

Бедный viy - замучился явно. Какой, какой fstab -l ?  :Smile: 

Мда ... , другой вопрос, а о перенаправлении ввода/вывода хотя бы в DOS Вы что-либо слышали?

```
 $ cat /etc/fstab  > my_fstab.txt

$ fdisk -l /dev/hda >my_fdisk
```

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Бедный viy - замучился явно. Какой, какой fstab -l ? 

 

 :Wink:  давно чувствую, что в отпуск пора...

----------

## ironwit

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Мда ... , другой вопрос, а о перенаправлении ввода/вывода хотя бы в DOS Вы что-либо слышали?

 

Слышали конечно и даже применяли. но решил на всяк.случай уточнить, так как вечером (возле машины) такой возможности имет не буду...  :Wink: 

Кстати, ИМХО, можно не делать cat никуда, а сразу скопировать fstab на дискету?

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*   
> 
> Бедный viy - замучился явно. Какой, какой fstab -l ?  
> 
>  давно чувствую, что в отпуск пора...

 

Значит я буду поводом?  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> можно не делать cat никуда, а сразу скопировать fstab на дискету?

 

Больше интересует разбивка диска (fdisk -l) и команда mount с ипользуемыми параметрами.

И обязательно весь вывод дословно!

 *ironwit wrote:*   

> Значит я буду поводом? 

 

Спасибо, я женат  :Wink: 

----------

## ironwit

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *ironwit wrote:*   можно не делать cat никуда, а сразу скопировать fstab на дискету? 
> 
> Больше интересует разбивка диска (fdisk -l) и команда mount с ипользуемыми параметрами.
> 
> И обязательно весь вывод дословно!
> ...

 

ок

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ironwit wrote:*   Значит я буду поводом?  
> 
> Спасибо, я женат 

 

Ну вот, так всегда  :Sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## ironwit

Вывод fdisk -l

```
Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1          38      305203+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda2   *          39        4233    33696337+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            4234        4870     5116702+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            4234        4870     5116671    b  W95 FAT32

```

Мой fstab

```
####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE FSTAB ON THE LIVECD     ##

## PLEASE EDIT THE FSTAB at /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab ##

####################################################

tmpfs   /               tmpfs   defaults   0 0

tmpfs   /lib/firmware         tmpfs   defaults   0 0

```

Монтирую.

```

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t ext2 /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

```

ответ одинаков

```

mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /mnt/gentoo/ busy

```

При всем при том, дискету нормально смонтировал и скопировал туда файлы что говорили  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Если запустить mount без параметров, то она покажет список смонтированных fs.

Ты все делаешь правильно. Только теперь еще смотри между всеми попытками то, что уже смонтированно на данный момент.

Также попробуй посмотреть dmesg | grep hda2, возможно в логах ядра будет больше информации.

Есть глупая мысль, что startup-скрипты видят единственную ext2 партицию и автоматом ее монтируют...

----------

## ironwit

http://ironwit.ldpr.ru/Report.rar

Вот конфигурация компа сделанная с помощью программы AIDA. На этой конфигурации заведомо рабочая iso установочного диска (проверенная на другой машине) не ставится. Точнее она грузится, с ее омощью можно fdisk разбить винчестер, но монтировать не хочет.  :Sad: 

Может кто то что то увидит по конфигурации?  :Sad: 

----------

